# Polenta in Abruzzo?



## motiveART (Apr 1, 2013)

I am a big fan of polenta and have so far found the best in northern Italy... One day when driving from Tocco da Casauria to Scanno (I think), I saw a roadside restaurant whose sign gave the impression that they specialized in Polenta... 

Does anyone in the Abruzzo region know of a place to get really good Polenta? 

It would save me quite a drive!

Thanks - 

Donald


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

the best the verry best polenta is served on our mountane in a wooden cafe called chaly di ski oposite the chair lift at passo laciano ski resort , thats if you like the soft runny type ,its served on a piece of belly pork and has a ragu souce to dy for 
if you are talking about the solid type of polenta which you are welcome to might as well eat sawdust , this can be found in most of the resturants in abruzzo 
did you know polenta was invented by desperate mothers who were fed up hearing the children crying of hunger pains . a belly ful of polenta swells and keeps a child quete for a long time . and in our vilage they have polenta partys were the polenta is pored out drectly on a wooden table and allowed to harden and every body tucks in with there hands


----------



## motiveART (Apr 1, 2013)

I will definately give this a try... I don't like hard / dry polenta, but have not had any that is especially runny, but the ragu topping sounds right (rather than mushrooms), so I am very excited about this!

It looks like Passo Laciano is about 40 minutes from my house in Tocco da Casauria!

Grazie mille!

Donald


----------

